
Ask HN: How do i install osx to usb drive - pvtmert
not searching for creating installation media. for example i want to install sierra on 64g usb3 media so i can test little bit<p>i think i saw such post here (or twitter) either el capitan or mavericks version of this post but i cant find it now<p>thanks
======
earthshout
1\. This isn't the place for technical support on something that you can go to
Apple to find out.

2\. Search for it - [https://support.apple.com/en-
au/HT202796](https://support.apple.com/en-au/HT202796)

~~~
pvtmert
yeah i know but some hacker shared it the thing is he was doing exactly same
thing that installer does without rebooting and all other stuff

i am sure it will be helpful to other people who want to try beta without
touching their stable version also...

